# Body post for yokomo mr4tc HELP!!!!



## davidjohnson88 (Jan 24, 2005)

I just bought a yokomo of ebay, to resell, but when I got it, the rear body post was broken, does anyone know where you can buy these for yokomo online, or a different bdypost that would work?


----------



## ImGoinRCn (Jul 24, 2003)

Try Steve at speedtechrc . He has awesome service. That part may not be listed but he can get it. Yokomousa is real close by. hope this helps.

Heath


----------



## RCMits (Jan 1, 1970)

davidjohnson88 said:


> I just bought a yokomo of eBay
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.yokomousa.com/catalog/yok_catalog_lowres.pdf

page18 lists the part and you can see the part number..

then you can order from yokomousa..

http://www.yokomousa.com/newproducts/shopyokomo.htm


shipping is 6$ i think... and your front/rear posts are about 4$ a set.. (i think).
maybe one of our sponsors have it as well.. =)

did you try you local racetrack or hobbyshop?


----------

